# Bonding jumper



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

A bonding jumper can be bare or insulated. If insulated does it have to be green?


----------



## tripbraker (May 12, 2008)

where the main bonding jumper consists of a screw, it must have a green finish that is visible with the screw installed. This green finish assists in identifying the bonding-jumper screw from the other screws that are on or near the neutral bus. See Sections 250-28(a) and (b).


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you mean the main bonding jumper?


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

No, A bonding jumper in accordance to 250.104. From main disconnect to the nearest cold water pipe.


----------



## frizbeedog (May 17, 2008)

Sparks 1942 said:


> A bonding jumper can be bare or insulated. If insulated does it have to be green?


I've not found a requirement for it. Or a reason to do so.

The only place I find coloring or marking required, that is in any way related to you question, is for equipment bonding jumpers when installed in a raceway. 250.102 (E), for example.

Other than that.......?

2008


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

_2005 NEC®© 310.12 Conductor Identification._

_(C) Ungrounded Conductors. Conductors that are intended for use as ungrounded conductors, whether used as a single conductor or in multi conductor cables, shall be finished to be clearly distinguishable from grounded and grounding conductors._

I'd say that since a bonding conductor is grounded, this blurb more or less requires a bonding wire to be identified by color as something other than a circuit conductor. And since white is reserved for a grounded conductor, that pretty much leaves bare and green or yellow/green as a color for bonding wires smaller than #4, marked green for larger ones.

I think most folks interpret it that way. YMMV :icon_wink:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I always use bare for a water bond, but I have used black and green.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I always use bare for a water bond, but I have used black and green.


I always thought it had to be green if not bare.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Pretty much everyone around here uses bare. Sometimes I see (or use) black, but considering most of it is #4 or larger black with tape is at least compliant. 

In fact, I can't find anything that requires bare or green.

_*250.104 Bonding of Piping Systems and Exposed Structural Steel*
*(A) Metal Water Piping* The metal water piping system shall be bonded as required in (A)(1), (A)(2), or (A)(3) of this section. The bonding jumper(s) shall be installed in accordance with 250.64(A), (B), and (E). The points of attachment of the bonding jumper(s) shall be accessible.

*(1) General* Metal water piping system(s) installed in or attached to a building or structure shall be bonded to the service equipment enclosure, the grounded conductor at the service, the grounding electrode conductor where of sufficient size, or to the one or more grounding electrodes used. The bonding jumper(s) shall be sized in accordance with Table 250.66 except as permitted in 250.104(A)(2) and (A)(3).


_
_*250.62 Grounding Electrode Conductor Material*
The grounding electrode conductor shall be of copper, aluminum, or copper-clad aluminum. The material selected shall be resistant to any corrosive condition existing at the installation or shall be suitably protected against corrosion. The conductor shall be solid or stranded, insulated, covered, or bare._


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> _2005 NEC®© 310.12 Conductor Identification._
> 
> _(C) Ungrounded Conductors. Conductors that are intended for use as ungrounded conductors, whether used as a single conductor or in multi conductor cables, shall be finished to be clearly distinguishable from grounded and grounding conductors._
> 
> ...


 

Hi UNc!

At first glimpse, I had researvations to this comment.
But after two reads, Your absolutely correct.

A black bond wire should /shall be identified.

Great, now another section to be added, another twelve pages and another $10 to the price of the book!!!:no:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> In fact, I can't find anything that requires bare or green.


OK, well maybe 310.12.
I still think if it were that important they would have referenced 310.12 in 250.62.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> OK, well maybe 310.12.
> I still think if it were that important they would have referenced 310.12 in 250.62.


 
Agreed. keeping in context: What are the odds of a non-grounded conductor running across the basement ceiling?

Perhaps they still will give us the "artistic" liberty. Realizing we actualy have a clue.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I find a lot of instances in the NEC where a rule that should be in a particular section is somewhere else and is a pretty roundabout way to make the rule to boot. I too would guess if it was a big deal it'd be in 250.62 - but there it is in 310.12, and that's the issue. Ya wires to code or ya doesn't.


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

If it doesn't need to be green, the #8 installed in 680.23(B)2(b) would not have to be green because it is called a bonding jumper.


----------

